
Miami, US city most exposed to rising sea, is having a beachfront building boom - marcusgarvey
http://prospect.org/article/sinking-feeling-politics-sea-level-rise-and-miamis-building-boom
======
Someone
Previous discussion (on [http://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2015/12/21/the-
siege-of-mi...](http://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2015/12/21/the-siege-of-
miami/), a different, IMO better, article that focuses more on the geology
than on the boom):
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10747996](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10747996)

